# Peut-on cloner Jésus ?



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2005)

Tel était le thème de l'émission C dans l'air sur France 5 hier soir. Rappel des faits :



> Malgré sa datation au carbone 14, en 1988, les recherches et les polémiques sur le linceul de Turin se poursuivent. Les traces de sang (présumées de Jésus Christ) découvertes sur le tissu nourrit les fantasmes génétiques, certains souhaitant remplacer l'eucharistie par le clonage.
> 
> Le suaire ou linceul de Turin, ou drap de Lirey, considéré comme étant le saint suaire ayant enveloppé le corps du Christ, est une toile de lin, signalée pour la première fois en 1357, à Lirey, en Champagne.  Il comporte des traces qui présentent l'effigie d'un homme, qui apparaissent nettement sur les négatifs photographiques.
> 
> ...



Quel est votre avis là-dessus ? Y a-t-il un intérêt quelconque à le faire ? Aimeriez-vous qu'on le fasse ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2005)

Bah. On a déjà DocEvil...


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

juste une remarque sur cette question qui ne me semble pas d'un quelconque intérêt:

clonage et réincarnation n'ont aucun rapport!

j'aurais même tendance à dire que ces 2 idées sont diamétralement opposées

Imaginer que l'on réincarne quelqu'un en le clonant est d'une stupidité sans borne et phylosophiquement dangereux.


----------



## duracel (26 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Imaginer que l'on réincarne quelqu'un en le clonant est d'une stupidité sans borne et phylosophiquement dangereux.



philosophiquement.


----------



## chroukin (26 Novembre 2005)

Autre question : ça nous avancerait à quoi de cloner Jesus ? Vous croyez qu'il nous racontera son épopée ? Ce ne sera qu'un clone alors je vois pas l'intérêt à part scientifique (et encore on pourrait prendre quelqu'un d'autre à cloner) ou pour exciter les fondus de chatolicisme  et autres religions


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Imaginer que l'on réincarne quelqu'un en le clonant est d'une stupidité sans borne et phylosophiquement dangereux.



ben oui, mais on vit une époque (formidable !) où justement la stupidité devient la norme (la preuve...)

alors...le clonage humain, on n'y échappera sans doute pas...

bon, pas grave, après tout, ça ne fera que qq imbéciles de plus (parmi qq milliards)...


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2005)

ET puis qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien le sang de Jésus hein ?????


----------



## chroukin (26 Novembre 2005)

Ben tu prends l'ADN et l'ordi te dit "Data matched" mdr


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2005)

Y'a longtemps que l'on trouve des clones....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah. On a déjà DocEvil...



Pis on a le père, aussi ! On va pas faire un élevage non plus, hein !


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> philosophiquement.



Mais que fais-tu de la philosophie phytosanitaire! 
:rateau:


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Autre question : ça nous avancerait à quoi de cloner Jesus ? Vous croyez qu'il nous racontera son épopée ? Ce ne sera qu'un clone alors je vois pas l'intérêt à part scientifique (et encore on pourrait prendre quelqu'un d'autre à cloner) ou pour exciter les fondus de chatolicisme  et autres religions



Mais non! c'est là l'erreur fondamentale! 

En clonant quelqu'un, on ne le réincarne pas!

Le clone sera juste un gamin du XXIème siècle sans doute physiquement proche de son illustre ancêtre (mais dont personne n'a gardé de photos, ce qui est quadn même bien con!!!! y'a même pas un témoin de la crucifiction qui a pensé à sortir son portable pour lui tirer le portrait!)

Sauf à imaginer que le caractère divin soit génétique, le clone n'aura même pas la chance de pouvoir changer l'eau d'Evian en Château iQuem.... sans intérêt donc cette histoire!


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> ET puis qu'est ce qui nous prouve que c'est bien le sang de Jésus hein ?????



Ouais ce serait marrant que le clone à 70 ans ressemble à Léonard de Vinci!

Comme ça on aurait enfin la preuve de la supercherie!

(ah ben non, y'a l'autre tordu qui va nous ressortir son DaVinci Code et nous dire que sa théorie est ainsi démontrée!)


----------



## Imaginus (26 Novembre 2005)

Aucun interet sur le fond. Ca entrainerait une guerre des religions sans precedent et probablement la fin du monde avec nos armes actuelles. Agir au non de dieu à toujours poussé l'homme dans ses retranchements de betise...

Non clonons Hendrix par exemple ou Elvis....


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

D'un point de vue technique, un clonage à partir d'ADN aussi dégradé issu de globules rouges n'est pas possible à l'heure actuelle...
Quand à ce poser la question du clonage de Jesus Christ... Il faudrait déjà se poser celle de l'authenticité du suaire...


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'un point de vue technique, un clonage à partir d'ADN aussi dégradé issu de globules rouges n'est pas possible à l'heure actuelle...
> Quand à ce poser la question du clonage de Jesus Christ... Il faudrait déjà se poser celle de l'authenticité du suaire...



"on peut cloner jesus à partir de son ADN" certes....mais l'ADN, si je ne m'abuse, est composé d'un mélange de l'adn de la mère, et de celui du père... vous voyez où je veux en venir  
Si on trouve l'adn du père (et qu'on reussi à l'identifier), cela pourrait remettre en cause les fondations de la religion catholique. un seisme culturel...
Et si l'adn de jesus ne contient pas l'adn du papa


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> "on peut cloner jesus à partir de son ADN" certes....mais l'ADN, si je ne m'abuse, est composé d'un mélange de l'adn de la mère, et de celui du père... vous voyez où je veux en venir
> Si on trouve l'adn du père (et qu'on reussi à l'identifier), cela pourrait remettre en cause les fondations de la religion catholique. un seisme culturel...
> Et si l'adn de jesus ne contient pas l'adn du papa



*"Celui qui blasphémera le nom de l'Éternel sera puni de mort: toute l'assemblée le lapidera. 
Qu'il soit étranger ou indigène, il mourra, pour avoir blasphémé le nom de Dieu."*
(Bible / Lévitique 24:16)​


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *"Celui qui blasphémera le nom de l'Éternel sera puni de mort: toute l'assemblée le lapidera.
> Qu'il soit étranger ou indigène, il mourra, pour avoir blasphémé le nom de Dieu."*
> (Bible / Lévitique 24:16)​



Euh... ben comme on meurt tous a la fin... Ce qui signifie qu'on a tous a un moment ou un autre blasphémé... donc franchement ... hein...


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *"Celui qui blasphémera le nom de l'Éternel sera puni de mort: toute l'assemblée le lapidera.
> Qu'il soit étranger ou indigène, il mourra, pour avoir blasphémé le nom de Dieu."*
> (Bible / Lévitique 24:16)​



qu'appelles-tu blasphème ici? Le clonage éventuel de Jésus ou le fait que je soulève la question de son père?


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> qu'appelles-tu blasphème ici? Le clonage éventuel de Jésus ou le fait que je soulève la question de son père?



Le simple fait d'évoquer tout cela, mon fils ! :modo: :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

chouette on peut le recrucifier ??? comme un nioube ?


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chouette on peut le recrucifier ??? comme un nioube ?



tu fais ce que tu veux, je m'en lave les mains    


:rose: désolé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chouette on peut le recrucifier ??? comme un nioube ?



Ouais! A côté, le film de Mel gibson, ça sera du Walt Disney!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Non clonons par exemple Elvis....



Tel que je le connais, et vu ce qu'il m'a dit la dernière fois, il va très mal le prendre.


----------



## Freelancer (26 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Non clonons par exemple Elvis....



il faut pas qu'ils ratent leur coup, sinon on risque de se retrouver avec un sandwich au beurre de cacahuètes géant qui chante "don't be cruel" en tortillant du cul


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

*Y'a tout de même un truc qui se clone très bien*
de génération en génération

c'est la connerie humaine.







:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

nan c'est justement la réincarnation


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> il faut pas qu'ils ratent leur coup, sinon on risque de se retrouver avec un sandwich au beurre de cacahuètes géant qui chante "don't be cruel" en tortillant du cul



:love:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Freelancer.



:hein::hein::hein:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

pas grave je l'ai boulé rouge a ta place


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

C'est l'intention qui compte parait !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

*T'aurais pas l'intention*
de nous faire un p'tit pas de danse clignotant Lumai ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est justement la réincarnation



*La connerie est-elle une chose innée*
et liée à l'espèce humaine comme le morbaque au poil pubien ?

Autrement dit, naît-on con ou le devient-on par la conjonction de facteurs sociaux, éducatifs et professionnels ?

Soyons précis je vous prie.




:hein:


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'aurais pas l'intention*
> de nous faire un p'tit pas de danse clignotant Lumai ?


 C'est réservé aux occasions et aux lieux qui le valent bien !


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

décidément, on arrête pas le progrès :rateau:
de la connerie !!!

c'est encore une idée de ricain puritain ça nan ? 
cloner le christ, ça va pas la tête, vous imaginez un mec en sandales et tunique dans la rue, l'effet sur les momes ? :rateau:
pis il ferait une concurrence de fou à Rael ce type !  ( ou du moins il pourrait dire qu'ils ont jamais bu un seul jaune ensemble, comme il le prétend ! :rateau: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ... vous imaginez un mec en sandales et tunique dans la rue, l'effet sur les momes ? :rateau:


Ouais... J'en ai déjà vu des gros babas...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

*Ouais...*
avec une chemise et des chaussettes dans les sandales on appelle ça un hollandais


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> décidément, on arrête pas le progrès :rateau:
> de la connerie !!!
> 
> c'est encore une idée de ricain puritain ça nan ?
> ...



Bein normalement il devrait être content, puisqu'il dit que c'est son demi-frêre...

Au fait, qui a réalisé sont Saint Suaire comme le proposait un magazine scientifique français il y a quelques mois ? Un jeu d'enfant, il paraît.
D'abord, le fils de Dieu n'existe pas : je n'e ai reconnu aucun.


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a tout de même un truc qui se clone très bien*
> de génération en génération
> 
> c'est la connerie humaine.
> ...



et oui la clonnerie humaine est éternelle!


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> et oui la clonnerie humaine est éternelle!



la connerie sans doute, l'être humain sans doute pas...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Novembre 2005)

Sinon, la sordide histoire du clône de Jésus se trouve dans l'excellent Choke de Chuck Palanhiuk.


----------



## z-moon (26 Novembre 2005)

*Personnellement*
Je trouve que le simple fait d'envisager la faisabilité d'un "clonage" de Jésus, c'est déjà limite philosophiquement, Jésus est très bien où il est (où qu'il soit  ), c'est un peu comme au musé Gredin, ce serait juste une copie, par conséquent et comme certains l'ont dit cela n'a rien à voir avec une résurrection, et c'est mal ... :hein: 

*Cependant*
Un clone de Jésus n'aurait aucun mal à ce faire engage comme acteur (même mauvais) pour un film ou une série sur la vie de Jésus, pour le coup ce serait criant de réalisme!  , et comme Jésus crie bien fort (c'est de notoriété), c'est succès assuré!!  :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> et comme Jésus crie bien fort (c'est de notoriété)



Et pi s'est tu. 

C'est clair:
"Le cri s'est arrêté à l'embolie"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> *Cependant*
> Un clone de Jésus n'aurait aucun mal à ce faire engage comme acteur (même mauvais) pour un film ou une série sur la vie de Jésus, pour le coup ce serait criant de réalisme!  , et comme Jésus crie bien fort (c'est de notoriété), c'est succès assuré!!  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

A Lourdes, ils ont réussi à cloner la vierge et à mettre de l'eau dedans.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*La mère du Christ*
était une bouteille en plastique ?








:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La mère du Christ*
> était une bouteille en plastique ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est du moins ce qui est dit dans les évangiles apocryphes de Saint Nestor...


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est du moins ce qui est dit dans les évangiles apocryphes de Saint Nestor...



C'était pas plutôt dans ceux de saint Yorre?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas plutôt dans ceux de saint Yorre?



moi, j'aurais plutôt dit "Saint Emilion" !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

J'avais personnellement entendu parler de Saint Sixtus... Comme quoi, on raconte tout et n'importe quoi


----------



## chroukin (27 Novembre 2005)

Haaaaa si on pouvait clôner les bouteilles de Ricard et de Whisky  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas, ça fait des années que je pratique le clonage de leurs cadavres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Les américains aussi, y zont des clônes ! Y zen ont eu six à la Nouvelle Orléans, y a pas longtemps !


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

Au bûcher, les hérétiques !

Vivement le retour de la Sainte Inquisition !

Au Moyen-Age, vous auriez tous subi le sort des merguez !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Pascal arrête...*
j'en ai des aigreurs d'estomac...


----------



## z-moon (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les américains aussi, y zont des clônes ! Y zen ont eu six à la Nouvelle Orléans, y a pas longtemps !


Ils ont sutout des *clowns* aux US, et pas toujours drôles en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

*Mais non !*
C'est les merguez d'al02 !


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Mais non !*
> C'est les merguez d'al02 !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au bûcher, les hérétiques !
> 
> Vivement le retour de la Sainte Inquisition !
> 
> Au Moyen-Age, vous auriez tous subi le sort des merguez !



Pas de soucis... Ici on a bien vu comment certaine forces de l'ordre se crâmaient un bras en tentant de foutre le feu...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Pire qu'une catastrophe naturelle*
un jeu de mot de Pascal77


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pire qu'une catastrophe naturelle*
> un jeu de mot de Pascal77



Avec un dix de der de Al02 derrière...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au Moyen-Age, vous auriez tous subi le sort des merguez !





*il y a du nioube*
dans les merguez ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *il y a du nioube* dans les merguez ?  :mouais:



Il y a surtout du mouton ! _(de Panurge)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *il y a du nioube*
> dans les merguez ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ça dépend, ils en font aussi sans, pour les allergiques !


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

C'est un fil sérieux ici... 

Vous pourriez arrêter de décloner...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au bûcher, les hérétiques !
> 
> Vivement le retour de la Sainte Inquisition !
> 
> Au Moyen-Age, vous auriez tous subi le sort des merguez !


M'en fous ! J'connais un cardinal.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous ! J'connais un cardinal.



Moi aussi ; et pas qu'un!!! D'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup d'amis dans le milieu homo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

T'as des relations chez les marchands de lessive ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

file!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as des relations chez les marchands de lessive ? :rateau:




*C'en est trop !*
j'appelle l'hôpital


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, prend mon portable...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Qu'on le bannisse*
en attendant l'arrivée de l'ambulance


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'en est trop !*
> j'appelle l'hôpital



Pour qu'il se foute de la charité ? T'as tort de les contacter, depuis le temps qu'ils te cherchent avec une jolie camisole, je crains qu'on ne t'offre un séjour dans une chambre "tout confort" ... Entièrement capitonnée, avec service de douche (froide) et tout et tout :hosto: :modo:


----------



## antibo (27 Novembre 2005)

Se poser cette question de la légitimité d'un clonage de jesus aujourd'hui, ne revient-il pas à abandonner la question première, celle de l'existence même de jesus, et de la considérer du coup comme acquise ?

Comme si je disais : est-il envisageable d'instaurer les langues extraterrestres à l'école ?
Du coup, en répondant à cette question, que ce soit par oui ou par non d'ailleurs, je place comme acquise l'existence des extraterrestres et on entendra que ma réponse à la question posée...

C'est pas un peu dangereux ce genre de raccourci ?

( pas simple comme question un dimanche soir hein  )


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... je crains qu'on ne t'offre un séjour dans une chambre "tout confort" ... Entièrement capitonnée (...)



Dites, j'ai une idée !!!  
*ET SI ON LES ENFERMAIT TOUS LES DEUX ??? *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'ai une idée !!!
> *ET SI ON LES ENFERMAIT TOUS LES DEUX ??? *



Ils ont l'ADSL, là bas? ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

:afraid:
:afraid:
:afraid:
:afraid:
:afraid:
:afraid:
:afraid:


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Se poser cette question de la légitimité d'un clonage de jesus aujourd'hui, ne revient-il pas à abandonner la question première, celle de l'existence même de jesus, et de la considérer du coup comme acquise ?
> (...)
> C'est pas un peu dangereux ce genre de raccourci ?



   
Tout à fait excellente remarque.

Dont je crains néanmoins qu'elle ne suffise pas à ce que ce thread se remette du dérapage où l'ont mené les fauteurs de troubles dont on connaît les noms...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> :afraid:
> :afraid:
> :afraid:
> ...



*Très bien*
Déjà un qui fait moins le malin... :love: 

Pour revenir à ce que disait Antibo la question est sur le plan historique/archéologique tout à fait passionnante en tous cas - et loin d'être tranchée.
Ce qui n'enlève rien à la foi de ceux qui croient, à l'intérêt philosophique et spirituel de chaque courant religieux, etc...


----------



## Freelancer (27 Novembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Se poser cette question de la légitimité d'un clonage de jesus aujourd'hui, ne revient-il pas à abandonner la question première, celle de l'existence même de jesus, et de la considérer du coup comme acquise ?



exact. je me demande pourquoi ça ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux. Peut-être qu'à force le voir représenté en livres, films, j'en avais oublié qu'il n'y a pas de preuve avérées de son existence...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Dans les évangiles de Saint Michael Moorcock, c'est un fait avéré ; mais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> exact. je me demande pourquoi ça ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux. Peut-être qu'à force le voir représenté en livres, films, j'en avais oublié qu'il n'y a pas de preuve avérées de son existence...



Ce qui d'ailleurs, ne change rien au problème, qu'on prouve son existence ne prouverait pas qu'il est bien le fils de celui qu'il prétend être son père, dont l'existence même n'est pas prouvée non plus, d'ailleurs !  

On en sort pas, là ! :rateau: 

Bon, j'espère que le Torquemada de service ne lira pas ce post, j'ai peur de ...



			
				al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au bûcher, les hérétiques !
> 
> Vivement le retour de la Sainte Inquisition !
> 
> Au Moyen-Age, vous auriez tous subi le sort des merguez !


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui d'ailleurs, ne change rien au problème, qu'on prouve son existence ne prouverait pas qu'il est bien le fils de celui qu'il prétend être son père, dont l'existence même n'est pas prouvée non plus, d'ailleurs !



Ben ça changerait quand même ! L'existence historique de Jesus en tant qu'humain, prêcheur génial ou illuminé, est sujette à controverse, sa nature divine ou non relevant de toutes façons du débat théologique, et d'une foi qu'on ne peut que respecter (enfin dès lors qu'elle ne brûle plus ses contempteurs...) mais sur laquelle on ne peut pas argumenter "scientifiquement".


----------



## al02 (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'espère que le Torquemada de service ne lira pas ce post, j'ai peur de ...



Tremblez, car je l'ai lu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça changerait quand même ! L'existence historique de Jesus en tant qu'humain, prêcheur génial ou illuminé, est sujette à controverse, sa nature divine ou non relevant de toutes façons du débat théologique, et d'une foi qu'on ne peut que respecter (enfin dès lors qu'elle ne brûle plus ses contempteurs...) mais sur laquelle on ne peut pas argumenter "scientifiquement".



Le problème n'est pas son existence, c'est dans ce cas, quelle existence, car le Jésus qui fut crucifié ne peut pas être le même que celui qui échappa au massacre des innocents, puisqu'il est dit qu'il est mort à 33 ans, soit 37 ans après la mort d'Hérode le grand qui ordonna ce massacre longtemps avant sa mort.

Jésus était, à cette époque, un prénom assez courant chez les juifs de Galilée, reste à savoir lequel était lequel.


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Jésus était, à cette époque, un prénom assez courant chez les juifs de Galilée, reste à savoir lequel était lequel.



 vraiment n'importe quoi Pascal !!!  tu as encore confondu avec les Portugais !!! :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... soit 37 ans après la mort d'Hérode le grand qui ordonna ce massacre longtemps avant sa mort.



Plus sérieusement, a-t-on une trace historique de cet événement ? 
Il semble - à ce que j'en ai lu - que la province de Judée/Galilée administrée par les Romains n'était pas sous leur contrôle absolu (comme la Gaule ou le sud de l'actuelle Angleterre) et qu'il n'y ont pas forcément tenu beaucoup d'archives, bref qu'on en sait moins que sur ce qui pouvait se passer à Rome à la même époque...  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> vraiment n'importe quoi Pascal !!!  tu as encore confondu avec les Portugais !!! :rateau:



A l'époque, il n'y avait pas de portugais, mais juste des lusithaniens, qui, n'étant pas encore christianisés, ne connaissaient pas encore ce prénom !


----------



## chroukin (27 Novembre 2005)

Jésus revien, Jéééésus reviens...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2005)

Et voilà le résultat, quand on introduit des gènes de courgettes dans le génome d''un chat!  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

cloner Jésus, ça risque pas de nou donner un truc comme ça?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> cloner Jésus, ça risque pas de nou donner un truc comme ça?



Mouais ou pire !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouais ou pire !!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Ca fait peur


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Z'êtes à côté


----------



## boddy (28 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi vouloir cloner Jésus puisqu'il est ressuscité et vivant ? Ce serait de la torture.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vouloir cloner Jésus puisqu'il est ressuscité et vivant ? Ce serait de la torture.




D'autant que ça fait 2000 ans qu'on se prend la tête avec ses conneries, on va pas recommencer...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Dieu a déjà essayé de se cloner lui même en faisant l'homme à son image (paraît-il) et regardez le merdier que ça a fait !
Laissons Jesus où il est.


----------



## danar (28 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> "on peut cloner jesus à partir de son ADN" certes....mais l'ADN, si je ne m'abuse, est composé d'un mélange de l'adn de la mère, et de celui du père... vous voyez où je veux en venir
> Si on trouve l'adn du père (et qu'on reussi à l'identifier), cela pourrait remettre en cause les fondations de la religion catholique. un seisme culturel...
> Et si l'adn de jesus ne contient pas l'adn du papa



Si l'adn de Jésus ne contient pas l'adn de papa, c'est qu'il est donc déjà un clone de Marie... mais là y a un problème de sesque :rateau:


----------



## danar (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A Lourdes, ils ont réussi à cloner la vierge et à mettre de l'eau dedans.....


j'attends avec impatience (quoique) le jour où à Lourdes ils vont sortir une Vierge en peluche, après celle en plastique ça aurait du succès


----------



## N°6 (28 Novembre 2005)

Et si qu'on clonait plutôt Marie-Madeleine  ?


----------



## danar (28 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes à côté


ça c'est bien craignos !
Et lui, il aimerait bien cloner... pas drôle.


----------



## danar (28 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Et si qu'on clonait plutôt Marie-Madeleine  ?


ou Salomé, elle avait l'air pas mal cette petite...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Pour en revenir au suaire de Turin, j'avais toujours entendu dire que l'église s'oppose systématiquement aux demandes de datation au C14. Y'aurait-il eu récent changement, à en lire l'introduction de ce fil par iDuck ?


----------



## danar (28 Novembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au suaire de Turin, j'avais toujours entendu dire que l'église s'oppose systématiquement aux demandes de datation au C14. Y'aurait-il eu récent changement, à en lire l'introduction de ce fil par iDuck ?


Il n'y a pas opposition de l'église sur la recherche au C14, puisque maintenant, on peut le faire à partir d'une très petite partie du tissu. Et ça été fait.
Il semblerait bien que le tissu ne soit pas plus vieux que le moyen âge.
un artiste à trouvé le "truc" pour le reproduire (http://www.unice.fr/zetetique/banque_images.html#video_suaire
Ca n'ôte pas quelques questions : si le suaire a été fabriqué au moyen âge, il a été fait à une époque où on avait totalement oublié comment on crucifiait les gens. Ce sympathique méthode de torture et de mise à mort des gens était abandonnée depuis des siècles. Or, celui qui aurait fabriqué ce suaire était bien au courant de la manière dont ça se passait. Toutes les reproductions de Jésus en croix sont faite avec les clous dans les mains (même chez Gibson), on sait que ça ne tient pas. Il était plus probable qu'ils étaient plantés dans les poignets. Et le suaire de Turin le reproduit ainsi. Donc c'est pas si simple.
Bon ben, après tant de paroles sérieuse, je vais dormir.   :sleep:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Après les sujets politiques, va-t-il falloir... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :modo:  

...
heu, 
...
non rien 
 :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Se poser cette question de la légitimité d'un clonage de jesus aujourd'hui, ne revient-il pas à abandonner la question première, celle de l'existence même de jesus, et de la considérer du coup comme acquise ?
> 
> Comme si je disais : est-il envisageable d'instaurer les langues extraterrestres à l'école ?
> Du coup, en répondant à cette question, que ce soit par oui ou par non d'ailleurs, je place comme acquise l'existence des extraterrestres et on entendra que ma réponse à la question posée...
> ...



D'après l'historien invité dans l'émission, Jésus a réellement existé et il a probablement été crucifié mais rien ne dit qu'il ait ressuscité.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'après l'historien invité dans l'émission, Jésus a réellement existé et il a probablement été crucifié



Encore une fois c'est un sujet de controverse historique (absence de trace archéologique, archives romaines peu/pas informatives....)...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Jésus est né en Provence
Entre Avignon et les Sainte Marie
Jésus est né en Provence
C'est un Berger qui me l'a dit

(Michèle Torr - Historienne)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

Quoi qu'il en soit, on sait maintenant que:





Dieu fond dans la bouche, pas dans la main!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

C'est amusant, le seul truc dont on se souvient de dieu c'est sa dernière bouffe


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'après l'historien invité dans l'émission, Jésus a réellement existé et il a probablement été crucifié mais rien ne dit qu'il ait ressuscité.



On peut même affirmer sans prendre de gros risques que vu le nombre de Jésus présents à l'époque et dans la région, et la facilité avec laquelle on s'y faisait crucifier, il en a sûrement été crucifié plusieurs.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On peut même affirmer sans prendre de gros risques que vu le nombre de Jésus présents à l'époque et dans la région, et la facilité avec laquelle on s'y faisait crucifier, il en a sûrement été crucifié plusieurs.



Oui et d'apres les archives, un d'entre eux etait portugais et son non de famille c'était Méyaoualpa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Miracle!!! En me levant ce matin, il y avait une carte de palestine sur mon drap housse... Serais-je l'Élu? ...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui et d'apres les archives, un d'entre eux etait portugais et son non de famille c'était Méyaoualpa



J'ai déjà expliqué qu'on n'avait pas encore inventé le portugais à l'époque. En plus, avec un nom comme ça, il devait plutôt être sud-américain ... du côté du pérou, ou kekchose comme ça, en tout cas, ça devait être un cas !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà expliqué qu'on n'avait pas encore inventé le portugais à l'époque.



T'as des preuves de l'inexistance du portugais a cette époque?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as des preuves de l'inexistance du portugais a cette époque?



Y avait pas de portugal, à l'endroit où il est se trouvait la Lusithanie, peuplée de Lusithaniens et lusithaniennes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

'Tain d'Adèle©! C'est reparti pour 3 pages... C'est comment déjà le titre du film avec Bill Murray et la marmotte? ...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y avait pas de portugal, à l'endroit où il est se trouvait la Lusithanie, peuplée de Lusithaniens et lusithaniennes



En tous cas voilà ce qu'on a trouvé gravé sur des tablettes remontant a l'ere chrétienne:





 ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas voilà ce qu'on a trouvé gravé sur des tablettes remontant a l'ere chrétienne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce qui donne en portuguech phonétiquech : "yéjouch mayaoualpach", tu devrais essayer avec l'espagnol, ça marche mieux !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

nan en espagnol le J se prononce R


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> nan en espagnol le J se prononce R



Pas quand ils parlent français -> "je suis" avec l'accent espagnol devient "yé souis"  

Bon, va faloir ouvrir un thread dans un forum technique, là, et demander à Macelene de nous dépanner


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

Pour en revenir au sujet, si on peut cloner Jésus alors on peut en faire plusieurs exemplaires.
Ca me donne une idée de scénar:
Un savant fou clone Jésus a, disons,500 exemplaires qu'il isole sur une ile entourée de barbellés. Au départ c'est juste pour faire avancer la science mais il se rend vite compte de l'interet financier de la chose. Il decide donc de créer un parc d'atraction.
Mais un jour les Jésus se rebellent, tuent tous les touristes et viennent meme foutre le bordel  New York...

Ca fait peur nan?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain d'Adèle©! C'est reparti pour 3 pages... C'est comment déjà le titre du film avec Bill Murray et la marmotte? ...



Un jour sans fin... Avec Andie MacDowell


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Ca a déjà été testé dans les années 80, mais avec un élevage de yupies, sur l'île de Wall Street...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca a déjà été testé dans les années 80, mais avec un élevage de yupies, sur l'île de Wall Street...


Ah oui c'etait "Ca pue l'fric Park". Un vrai nanard.

Nan moi je pensais à "Catholic Park" ou qq chose du genre. Un titre bien effrayant quoi.









PS: au fait, t'as vu "Jus de trique Park"?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait peur nan?



T'as un problème avec la reproduction mon vieux jpmiss ??? 
   

   

[t'as pas eu le temps de décuiter avant de pondre ton scénar ???  ]


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'etait "Ca pue l'fric Park". Un vrai nanard.
> 
> Nan moi je pensais à "Catholic Park" ou qq chose du genre. Un titre bien effrayant quoi.



Merde, et puis ceux là, contrairement au dinosaures, rien ne les arrête... :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

moi je veux le foie


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux le foie




bouffe pas ça tu vas te rendre malade, malheureux!!!


----------



## boddy (29 Novembre 2005)

Vous savez pourquoi les 500 Jésus ont mis le souk par le park ? 
Parce qu'un jour un mec appelé Juda leur a expliqué que depuis le premier Jésus un best seller a été écrit et que c'est le bouquin le plus vendu dans le monde, encore à ce jour.
Alors, les 500 Jésus ont décidé de ré-écrire la vie du premier Jésus. Et ils ont mis le souk parce qu'ils se battent les royalties.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Autre question : ça nous avancerait à quoi de cloner Jesus ?




A savoir s'il était noir ou blanc!!
La au moins on rigolerait bien.


----------



## al02 (29 Novembre 2005)

Attention : la réunion de tous les athées sur la non-existence de Dieu sera remise en raison des fêtes de Noël (Kaviar)    :love:


----------



## al02 (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Belle photo !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

houla, attention!
dieu et jesus c'est pas du tout pareil!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A savoir s'il était noir ou blanc!!
> La au moins on rigolerait bien.


Jesus est noir et Dieu est une femme.... tout le monde sait ça ! 

_Edit :_ 


			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> (...) Non clonons Hendrix par exemple ou Elvis....


_Pas la peine de cloner Elvis il est pas mort..._


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> _Pas la peine de cloner Elvis il est pas mort..._



Il paraîtrait qu'il se cache avec Hitler dans la forêt Amazonienne, protégé par des extraterrestres... mais chut !   :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> houla, attention!
> dieu et jesus c'est pas du tout pareil!


Tu sais dans ces milieu x hype connaitre le fils de ou directement le père c'est quasi pareil


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'il en soit, on sait maintenant que:



Pour moi ce sera une hostie burger, une grande frite et un vin de messe


----------



## al02 (29 Novembre 2005)

Je parle pas aux cons, ça les instruit


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Novembre 2005)

ben kesskit'prend?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai ça ? La conversation des posteurs de ce fil ne t'intéresse donc pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet, si on peut cloner Jésus alors on peut en faire plusieurs exemplaires.
> Ca me donne une idée de scénar:
> Un savant fou clone Jésus a, disons,500 exemplaires qu'il isole sur une ile entourée de barbellés. Au départ c'est juste pour faire avancer la science mais il se rend vite compte de l'interet financier de la chose. Il decide donc de créer un parc d'atraction.
> Mais un jour les Jésus se rebellent, tuent tous les touristes et viennent meme foutre le bordel  New York...
> ...



Sûr. 500 Jésus = 500 croix = 500 Saint-Suaire = 500 fils ouverts sur le clonage du fils de Dieu. Un beau bordel en perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça ? La conversation des posteurs de ce fil ne t'intéresse donc pas ?



Peut-être préfère-t-il ce petit jeu.


----------



## quetzalk (30 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sûr. 500 Jésus = 500 croix = 500 Saint-Suaire = 500 fils ouverts sur le clonage du fils de Dieu. Un beau bordel en perspective.



Ce qu'on oublie de rappeler dans ces histoires c'est la place des reliques dans la culture médiévale : si ça se trouve il y a en a effectivement eu 500, des suaires en circulation vers 1350...   

PS : j'aime beaucoup le Jesus running :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben kesskit'prend?




Il a juste lu ma signature et ça a du lui plaire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça ? La conversation des posteurs de ce fil ne t'intéresse donc pas ?




T'es pas en taule, toi ?


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

Un autre Saint Suaire : _(celui de DocEvil)_  

À une trentaine de kilomètres de Bergerac, au c½ur du Périgord pourpre, le village de Cadouin 
abrite une abbaye cistercienne bâtie au début du XIIe siècle afin d'y conserver une relique prestigieuse : _le saint suaire du Christ_ 

Lequel est le bon, celui de Turin ou celui-ci ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> une relique prestigieuse : _le saint suaire du Christ_:



Ca quand on vit dans un pays chaud, on est vite tout en suaire...


----------



## Freelancer (30 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Lequel est le bon, celui de Turin ou celui-ci ?



Sans oublier celui d'Argenteuil...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

ce soir c'est au tour de marie madeleine


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier celui d'Argenteuil...



Le lien n'est pas valide, il faut aller voir ici 

EDITH (piaf) : _le lien donné par Freelancer est bon et le texte n'est pas triste_ !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

> Le Vatican sera heureux d'apprendre qu'il se rasait une fois par semaine, était opiomane et qu'il avait des morpions...



On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> On en apprend tous les jours


Et je pense qu'il devait aller au MacDo au moins une fois par semaine avant d'aller se louer un DVD.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et je pense qu'il devait aller au MacDo au moins une fois par semaine avant d'aller se louer un DVD.



Nan, au Mc Do il n'y est allé qu'une fois. Ensuite il a multiplié les hamburgers. Donc il n'avait pas besoin d'y retourner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

Pis après, il a transformé l'eau en Coca©, en marchant dessus !


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2005)

Et pourquoi pas cloner Elvis plutôt ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

Déjà proposé.


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà proposé.


Grrrrr...   ...et Herbert Leonard...encore en vie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

Pourtant, t'avais le choix, moi, j'aurais proposé John Lennon et Georges Harrison


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis après, il a transformé l'eau en Coca©, en marchant dessus !



Oui. Et les apôtres ont tous fini obèses. Mais ça sur le tableau "La Cène", on ne le voit pas. 



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas cloner Elvis plutôt ?



Et pourquoi pas cloner un vis ?


----------



## danar (1 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Après les sujets politiques, va-t-il falloir... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :modo:
> 
> ...
> heu,
> ...



sans doute aussi... mais bon, ce qui est dit est dit... et puis la suite montre combien le sujet n'est pas très ??????????"politique".


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2005)

Mais j'y pense... avec toutes ces reliques (en particulier les épines de la couronne, imprégnées de sang), il doit y avoir moyen de cloner au moins une vingtaine de Christs différents, non?


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

ca va pas non
et pourquoi pas cloner Daniele Gilbert ... :mouais:


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

Ce fil est d'une tenue remarquable, d'une délicatesse, bref.. que du bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Quel mauvais goût !! Poster son *666*ème post dans un fil qui parle de cloner le christ... Heureusement que tu apportes un fond indéniable...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

sacré missionnaire


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quel mauvais goût !! Poster son *666*ème post dans un fil qui parle de cloner le christ... Heureusement que tu apportes un fond indéniable...



Oh purée c'est énorme ça! Quel oeil!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oh purée c'est énorme ça! Quel oeil!


Tu m'étonnes !! Depuis qu'ils clignotent, je vois tout. Même ça... :/


----------



## Freelancer (1 Décembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'y pense... avec toutes ces reliques (en particulier les épines de la couronne, imprégnées de sang), il doit y avoir moyen de cloner au moins une vingtaine de Christs différents, non?



Et avec un des morceaux de la croix, on devrait pouvoir cloner pinocchio, non?     







ps: désolé :rose:


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quel mauvais goût !! Poster son *666*ème post dans un fil qui parle de cloner le christ... Heureusement que tu apportes un fond indéniable...





> Le livre de l'Apocalypse  (XII 11) mentionne le *Nombre de la Bête* et le donne égal à *666*.
> 
> Ce monstre viendra semer la terreur parmi les hommes et sera anéanti par le retour de Jésus sur la terre.
> 
> Il s'agit vraisemblablement de la manière romaine d'exprimer vaguement un grand nombre.


 

Voir aussi ici  

On en apprend tous les jours. :love:

_"La culture, c'est comme la confiture ! "_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Voir aussi ici
> 
> On en apprend tous les jours. :love:
> 
> _"La culture, c'est comme la confiture ! "_


Chacun ses lectures. Cela dit, je te soupçonne d'avoir une culture issue tout à l'instant de Google. C'est pas si mal. On se couchera moins bête qu'on s'est levé, c'est toujours ça de gagné.

"L'humour, c'est comme un parachute"


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Chacun ses lectures. Cela dit, je te soupçonne d'avoir une culture issue tout à l'instant de *Google*. C'est pas si mal. On se couchera moins bête qu'on s'est levé, c'est toujours ça de gagné.
> 
> "L'humour, c'est comme un parachute"




EXACT !!!       :love:


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Chacun ses lectures. Cela dit, je te soupçonne d'avoir une culture issue tout à l'instant de Google. C'est pas si mal. On se couchera moins bête qu'on s'est levé, c'est toujours ça de gagné.
> 
> "L'humour, c'est comme un parachute"



Ca va les filles on vous derange pas


----------



## al02 (1 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ca va les filles on vous derange pas



Hé ! on n'est pas hors sujet !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Le pire c'est que c'est vrai.


----------



## danar (1 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et avec un des morceaux de la croix, on devrait pouvoir cloner pinocchio, non?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de quoi, quand c'est drôle... et celle là, j'avoue que je n'y aurais pas pensé fallait quand même le faire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

En fait, si on y réfléchit bien, c'est Jésus qui a inventé le clonage, en multipliant les poissons.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si on y réfléchit bien, c'est Jésus qui a inventé le clonage, en multipliant les poissons.


Le problème c'est que y'avait surtout des thons et des morues...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

plus un ou deux maquereaux, dans l'tas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

Et Grug2, on peut le multiplier ?


----------

